# Chartplotter vs Combo Unit



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm throwing around the idea of trying to find a Humminbird 755 or 785 (Chartplotter not plotter/finder combo) to use as the nagivational tool alone and then relying on my 7998HD just for the imaging/fishfinder. Also if it matters I would prob only be using it for inland lakes of Ohio/KY and St Clair.

What's peoples take on this? How many of you do this?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't do this just based on affordability and mounting space, but is a very popular set up on the pro tours. Now that most of the newer glass boats are designed to flush mount the larger electronics, they will use the flush mount for mapping alone and put another unit on a ram mount beside the console to run sonar/side scan/ down scan on a 3 way slit screen set-up. If I had the means i'd do the same thing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think what your doing is a great idea. i have a combo unit myself right now. but if and when i upgrade i plan to go back to two units. i just dont like sharing my screen with both. i have even thought about finding another unit just like what i have, then use one for my fishfinder and the other one for my gps. but thats alot of money i could spend on gas to go fishing. but if one side ever quits, look out,LOL.

another thing about the combo units. i know it dont happen often, but if your gps quits and you send it in for repairs, you also lose your depthfinder. i can usely fish erie to some extent with my depthfinder as long as i know i am in the depth where there catching fish i can usely catch a few. or if my depthfinder brakes i lose my gps also. just my opinion.
sherman


----------

